# Friday



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wearing the Royal Navy GMT II ....


----------



## B.Caine (Feb 8, 2004)

Sorry no pics but on Friday it has to be my OM, Sat my Ecco-Zilla and Sun my Breitling Hercules.


----------



## davec (Dec 25, 2004)

Wearing the SBS.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Blue Vostok for me today.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*RLT Automatic Divers Watch*


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Seiko Samurai on 2 piece Rhino - this is going to have to be surgically removed or my other watches wil go on strike!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

O & W MP2801 17jewel manual


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Orient `M`Force CEX04001D 200m


















I bought this watch after reading Garry`s excellent review, see here....

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=2517


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> *RLT Automatic Divers Watch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that really is nice Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

A current favourite of mine.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Plain old Orange Monster for me today







Probably gets more wrist time that anything else I own.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Seiko 40th Ti Today










Cheers Mal








That diver Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

neil said:


> A current favourite of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an IWC....but I don't own it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aquanautic,diamond bezel


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think you could guess


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Blue Eagle.









D.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Orient `M`Force CEX04001D 200m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bracelet on that one!!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

After nearly selling it I'm making up for lost time!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

156


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh No!







I bought a dive watch (6309 729A) ....the first of many?
















Thanks Peter!










Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh No!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so it begins


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DAVID said:


> Blue Eagle.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch you have there David









I was wearing one over night
















Great lume


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > A current favourite of mine.Â
> ...


Too right!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko 6309 for me too - but of the chunky cushion cased variety







.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Wearing the Amphibian today ...

(sorry Roy got this one before I discovered your site and yes you were cheaper)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Time for "T" today - RL"T"









Been wearing this all week - far too good to sit in a watch box!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Xantiagib said:


> Wearing the Amphibian today ...
> 
> (sorry Roy got this one before I discovered your site and yes you were cheaper)
> 
> Ahh... you have become wise in the ways of the "force" young padowan.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

pg tips said:


> I think you could guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow..this is really nice watch! A special RLT edition for good boys?









BTW, Tissot T-Lord for today..


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

ESL said:


> Time for "T" today - RL"T"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what about all the others that _are_ sitting in their boxes? Don't you feel the slightest remorse...huh??


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> But what about all the others that _are_ sitting in their boxes? Don't you feel the slightest remorse...huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















































Actually no.









I do feel a bit sorry for the other RLT's though. So I'll put the '17 on tonight.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Inexpensive but handsome.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

IWC Aqua Timer - as often is.

But then the new boy will be here Monday.......................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Inexpensive but handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon Stanley Soon it shall be mine all mine






























(note to Paul AKA MrC please could I have one of your nicely evil laughs ?) :


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Inexpensive but handsome.
> ...


Well done Mac!

I can do Cartman if all else fails.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Oh well needs must


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Still have my Amphibia "beater" on to day









But tomorrow is St. Georges Day so it must be a RLT with made in England on the dial









MiKE


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike said:



> But tomorrow is St. Georges Day so it must be a RLT with made in England on the dial


Now there's an interesting thought. Perhaps the "Ferrari Carbon Fibre" watch could also double as a St. George's Day watch?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Orfina MKII. I'm addicted to it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good Adrian.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Inexpensive but handsome.
> ...


Sorry mate...........

Cough......Muh Ha Ha Ha Ha.................................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Thanks Paul better late then never























Mind you it was spine tinglingly good























BTW have you considered investing in a smoke machine and a echo maker?

or would that be over kill


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've never understood the Friday thing, it seems like a spin off from another forum.
















Friday is not a special day for those that work on Saturdays, there are a lot of us.









Saturday is also the first day of the weekend for those lucky enough to have one.









We do "Vintage Sunday" so why not do your "Own Thing Saturday"? Sod Fridays.























I'm going to wear this tomorrow, I don't normally wear it in a situation where it could even be looked at in daylight.







I don't want to bugger it up.









I love this watch but why should it sit in "Darkness" ( that will cause some paranioa














) when it can be on my wrist where everyone can see it?

My pictures can never do justice to the dial, my skill will never be that good.


----------

